# Breakfast Fattie



## hokiesmokie (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm a couple of months behind in posting my smokes - here's a simple breakfast fattie I did back in May.

Hot Bob Evans breakfast sausage spread out with scrambled eggs added:


Hash brown patties toasted and split, then placed in the fattie:


Cheddar cheese added:


Rolled up and ready for a bacon blanket:


Wrapped and ready for the smoker:


Finished product resting:


Sliced and ready to eat - hash browns in the middle, cheese oozing:


This one was a family favorite!


----------



## hokiesmokie (Jul 18, 2009)

Forgot to mention that I used apple wood, lump charcoal, and smoked for about 2.5 hours at 220-230F.


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 18, 2009)

Breakfast fatties are my favorite kind still.   That looks really good!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 18, 2009)

I was just wondering how one of these would be with scrambled eggs in it and it looks good.  

How did the eggs work? Did they overcook in it since they had to be precooked before puting them in?


----------



## smokindave (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## hokiesmokie (Jul 18, 2009)

Not at all, most of the energy goes into cooking the sausage on the outside of the eggs and the hash browns.  By the time the internal core gets to 165F, the eggs and hash browns basically have just been reheated, not burned or dried out.


----------



## bbq lover (Jul 18, 2009)

very good looking fattie


----------



## mistabob (Jul 19, 2009)

That looks delicious!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice looking and good eating fattie there hokie. great job.


----------

